# Sarah Chalke - Wadenmuskulatur in Perfektion x4



## Berggeist1963 (29 Okt. 2008)

Bekannt aus der Serie "Scrubs - die Anfänger":


----------



## walme (5 Dez. 2009)

:thx: für die Rückansicht von Sarah

meinen extra dank an 'imagebam' der verein ist besser als jeder hobby fotoamateur im abscheiden der köpfe :thumbup:rofl2


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2009)

:thx: dir für die nette Sarah


----------



## kervin1 (15 Nov. 2010)

Danke dir.


----------



## woodyjezy (15 Nov. 2010)

Dankeschön!!!


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2010)

tolle Haxen


----------



## the_aeron (5 Jan. 2013)

Danke für die netten Ansicht


----------



## sleeepyjack89 (28 Feb. 2013)

hübsch hübsch!


----------



## Patchy123 (24 Sep. 2014)

She is perfection, thank you!


----------



## Weltenbummler (25 Sep. 2014)

Sehr stramme Waden hat Sarah.


----------

